# Etec Tiller handle tilt trim switch wiring?!



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't know about the particulars on the wiring. I'm here to suggest the switch itself needs to be like the etec trim switch. I had a switch for my jack plate on the end of an extension. It was the round post type switch. I hated it. As you twist the tiller arm for the throttle, the position of the switch of course changes. So lets say at idle you switch move between 12 o'clock and 6 o'clock. Simple enough. Now you get up on plane and you are 3/4 throttle. Your trim switch no longer is at the 12 o'clock and 6 o'clock orientation. Sounds petty but now you'll be figuring out in which directions to push the button back and forth. Get a flat switch. Much easier for you to feel what orientation it is in.

You can't tell which way to push this switch. If it was stationary on a bulkhead or console it would be no problem. On a rotating tiller handle, I don't like it.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeah i was planning on getting a different switch, i wouldn’t think one of those would work very well at all! Thanks for that advice!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rather than put a switch at the end of your tiller extension, why not put it on your grab bar? Bypass screwing with the factory switch on the tiller and wire directly to connections on the motor.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Vertigo said:


> Rather than put a switch at the end of your tiller extension, why not put it on your grab bar? Bypass screwing with the factory switch on the tiller and wire directly to connections on the motor.


Well that’s cause at the moment, not unlike the picture on our banner up at the top of the page, I’m living dangerously and running without a grab bar lol. It’s in my plans, just other things have to come first on the home front. And yes, the kill switch is on any time I’m getting above an idle


----------

